# What are ABGA judges looking for in does?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We have been debating on showing a couple of our purebred does, but I'm not quite sure what the judges are looking for as far as does. We want to show just for the experience, so we know what were are doing when our own kids come along next year, but obviously don't want to be laughed out of the ring! 

Another question I have, Can we have somone else show one of the does for us or can only the owner show the animal?


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone can show them. 
Each judge is different, you never know what they are really looking for unless you have shown under them before, or know someone who has. They go by the standards, but they also go by what they like. Read up on the standards really well. I was disqualified :GAAH: at my first ABGA show last year in 2 of my classes by one judge(I am fairly new at showing goats) for one of my does not kidding before her 24th birthday, Another one (2 month old doeling) for not enough pigment under her tail (it has filled in since then). Look at your teat structure, they are big on that. I showed in 2 shows that day, one judge didnt like my goats, the next one did. Although the one judge used my doeling as an example of being too "tubular". :shocked: 
Just remember, have fun, no matter what. Its all a learning experience. And when you DO win one, ITS GREAT!!! :stars: 
Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Dodge Em. The does meet all the standargs, perfect teats, good bite, full pigment. They are just the old style boer, shorter in height with the deeper body. I wasn't sure if judges tended to favor the more tubular does now?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Another thing, I had wanted to breed these 2 does for fall kidding (preferable oct/nov). The shows I was looking at were May-July


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Kathy pretty much covered it all. As for tail pig in ones under 3 months; some judges over look it simply because it usually fills in. Then others will use it as a reason to put them in back.
Showing IS great fun I have made many wonderful goat friends & have done business by just getting out there.
Take your beautiful old style & knock those tubulars over!!


----------

